# ncees sample exam 2001 MD 503



## dpolet (Jan 19, 2013)

I used the info from MERM figure 46.17 "S-N curve for steel". But I didn't get the same result. Did I use the correct equation? Thanks.


----------



## TOllie (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you need to use the equation out of Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design Book.


----------



## CRNewsom (Feb 5, 2013)

I have found many of the equations from the old exam that reference Shigley are referencing the 4th edition (Shigley &amp; Mitchell). I purchased a copy of the 4th edition online just to get the referenced information. I did not find it particularly necessary, but the book is a great reference for the price. I think I paid $5 and the book is far better than the 5th edition as far as textbooks go.


----------

